
Steve Jobs admired Zuckerberg too much to compete with him - iProject
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57474388-37/steve-jobs-admired-zuckerberg-too-much-to-compete-with-him/
======
codeka
The quote from Isaacson seems to fly directly in the face of the rest of the
article. Clearly Apple and Facebook were not on very good terms for a long
time.

It seems a really long bow to draw to say that Apple didn't create a competing
social network because Jobs admired Zuckerberg. It's like saying Apple don't
make cars because Jobs admired Henry Ford. Mostly likely, they didn't come out
with a competing social network because that's just not the business they're
in.

------
outside1234
Let's not forget that apple really doesn't get the web or the cloud. They are
ill equipped to build a Facebook.

Clients and hardware - nailed. Cloud and web - not so much.

